# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Permohonan RESIGN

## TUKANG KOI

Kepada Yth, 
Pak Robby Iwan selaku ketua Koi's

Dengan ini, saya mengajukan permohonan agar di Banned atas nama diri saya sendiri. setelah saya membaca postingan pak Ajik di thread "Bingung" yang mengharapkan om Udin agar di Banned saja.
nggak usah di Banned , saya tahu diri koq dan saya mengajukan banned atas nama diri saya sendiri.

Nama : Udin
user name : Tukang Koi
ID Koi's : No.19

Dikarnakan dari dulu hingga sampai saat ini saya dengan temen-temen pengurus selalu bergesekan diforum Koi's dan apapun yg saya sampaikan atau yang saya posting selalu responya negatif. dan ini saya sudah merasakan sejak show di AJBS Surabaya thn 2005, sdr Fahrial dan Averose menyampaikan kepada saya ... Din koq orang-orang millis Koi (sekarang Koi's) nggak suka sama elu dan benci sama elu ... lalu saya jawab biarin aje Fer .. gak semua temen-temen Koi's kayak begitu, gue yakin pasti ada provokatornya dan ada yg selalu ngipas ngipasin khususnya penghobi baru. Dan kebencian atau ketidak sukaan terhadap saya masih terasa sampai detik ini.

Oleh karna itu seperti ungkapan perasaan saya diatas, alangkah baiknya saya mengundurkan diri dari forum Koi's. Mudah-mudahan dengan absennya saya di forum , suasana di forum  Koi's akan lebih baik dan lebih kondusif. 

Terima kasih forum koi's , saya minta maaf jika ada kekhhilafan atau kesalahan yang  baik disengaja atau tidak sengaja, baik secara sadar atau tidak sadar, sekali lagi saya minta maaf.

Dan sebaliknya jika temen-temen forum  ada kekhhilafan atau kesalahan yang  baik disengaja atau tidak sengaja, baik secara sadar atau tidak sadar saya juga sudah memafkan teman-teman semua di forum Koi's ini,

Terima kasih

- udin -
Tukang Koi

 :Wave: .. :Wave: ... :Wave: ... :Clap2: ... :Clap2:

----------


## TUKANG KOI

numpang login ya ,  sampai jam 00.00 waktu server  ... :Smokin:

----------


## victor

hhhmmmmm...........

----------


## Monggalana

sbnrnya sih ga perlu sampe segitunya om... tp krn tuan rmh dah usir masa kita keras kepala ya... 
tp ini bkn akhir ya, ini br awal... heheheeh
semangat trs om...
sangat disayangkan ada perpecahan disini...

----------


## bobo

::   ::   ::

----------


## TUKANG KOI

> sbnrnya sih ga perlu sampe segitunya om... tp krn tuan rmh dah usir masa kita keras kepala ya... 
> tp ini bkn akhir ya, ini br awal... heheheeh
> semangat trs om...
> sangat disayangkan ada perpecahan disini...


gpp Om Iyus ...

Saya lahir gak bawa ikan koi  ... ntar kalau mati juga gak bawa ikan koi ... 
Terima kasih tuhan ...terima kasih koi ... gara-gara koi salah satu ciptaan tuhan ini , saya banyak diberi kecukupan dan kemudahan.

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Kepada Yth, 
> Pak Robby Iwan selaku ketua Koi's
> 
> Dengan ini, saya mengajukan permohonan agar di Banned atas nama diri saya sendiri. setelah saya membaca postingan pak Ajik di thread "Bingung" yang mengharapkan om Udin agar di Banned saja.
> nggak usah di Banned , saya tahu diri koq dan saya mengajukan banned atas nama diri saya sendiri.
> 
> Nama : Udin
> user name : Tukang Koi
> ID Koi's : No.19
> ...


Karena surat ini ditujukan kpd saya , maka saya wajib menjawab:

Saya punya hubungan baik dgn Kang Udin, Saya pikir Kang Udin gak perlu buat statement begitu, setiap saat forum ini terbuka untuk siapa saja..siapa suka silakan masuk..tidak suka ya jangan masuk..jadi saran saya tetap saja seperti sebelumnya., klo sedang merasa gak mood ya jgn buka forum kois..sederhana bukan.?

Itu pendapat saya yg intinya tidak mau kehilangan kawan..dan selalu ingin nambah teman..tapi semua terserah kang Udin.

Salam Kois

----------


## Monggalana

> gpp Om Iyus ...
> 
> Saya lahir gak bawa ikan koi  ... ntar kalau mati juga gak bawa ikan koi ... 
> Terima kasih tuhan ...terima kasih koi ... gara-gara koi salah satu ciptaan tuhan ini , saya banyak diberi kecukupan dan kemudahan.


asal transfer ilmunya kyknya kudu pilih2 lg om.. jgn sampe pd lupa sm kulitnya lg ya om.. hehe

----------


## bobo

> Karena surat ini ditujukan kpd saya , maka saya wajib menjawab:
> 
> Saya punya hubungan baik dgn Kang Udin, Saya pikir Kang Udin gak perlu buat statement begitu, setiap saat forum ini terbuka untuk siapa saja..siapa suka silakan masuk..tidak suka ya jangan masuk..jadi saran saya tetap saja seperti sebelumnya., klo sedang merasa gak mood ya jgn buka forum kois..sederhana bukan.?
> 
> *Itu pendapat saya yg intinya tidak mau kehilangan kawan..dan selalu ingin nambah teman..tapi semua terserah kang Udin.*
> 
> Salam Kois


setuju pak ketua

----------


## susanatod

P udin walau ntar udah ga aktif di forum, silahturahmi kita tetep jalan yah, soalnya masih bnyk ilmu yg saya masih mau belajar sama p udin

----------


## TUKANG KOI

> Karena surat ini ditujukan kpd saya , maka saya wajib menjawab:
> 
> Saya punya hubungan baik dgn Kang Udin, Saya pikir Kang Udin gak perlu buat statement begitu, setiap saat forum ini terbuka untuk siapa saja..siapa suka silakan masuk..tidak suka ya jangan masuk..jadi saran saya tetap saja seperti sebelumnya., klo sedang merasa gak mood ya jgn buka forum kois..sederhana bukan.?
> 
> Itu pendapat saya yg intinya tidak mau kehilangan kawan..dan selalu ingin nambah teman..tapi semua terserah kang Udin.
> 
> Salam Kois


saya tetap berkawan dengan semuanya pak Robby, di hati saya gak ada dendam atau rasa permusuhan, 
mungkin untuk bergabung di Koi's untuk kontribusi diforum sy gak mau lagi, cukup sampai disini aja. 

salam koiser

----------


## TUKANG KOI

> asal transfer ilmunya kyknya kudu pilih2 lg om.. jgn sampe pd lupa sm kulitnya lg ya om.. hehe


On iyus, 
kalau mau tanya-tanya soal koi secara tertulis bisa di Forum Koiser.net atau di Forum Apki.
tapi kalau mau offline ke 08159934278 atau maen ke bogor deh !!
pesen sy : belajar terus .... ntar kalo udeh pinter bagi-bagi lagi ke orang lain (newbie)

----------


## TUKANG KOI

> P udin walau ntar udah ga aktif di forum, silahturahmi kita tetep jalan yah, soalnya masih bnyk ilmu yg saya masih mau belajar sama p udin


Om Susantod, 

Silahturahmi harus tetep dijaga jgn sampe putus ntar dosa .. jauh rejeki ..

kalau mau tanya-tanya soal koi secara tertulis bisa di Forum Koiser.net atau di Forum Apki.
tapi kalau mau offline ke 08159934278 atau maen ke bogor deh !!
pesen sy : belajar terus .... ntar kalo udeh pinter bagi-bagi lagi ilmunya ke orang lain (newbie)

----------


## klbid

jangan pergi om udin...
paling tidak jangan di banned lah.
jadi dengan kata lain off line dulu.
halusannya bertapa dulu.
bertapa kan bisa berarti menambah ilmu kedigdayaan lho...
jadi kapan-kapan tetap bisa masuk.
ok?

----------


## iwan_makassar

Setiap Keputusan Pasti ada Pertimbangan

----------


## klbid

semoga keputusannya tepat...

----------


## agent23

> jangan pergi om udin...
> paling tidak jangan di banned lah.
> jadi dengan kata lain off line dulu.
> halusannya bertapa dulu.
> bertapa kan bisa berarti menambah ilmu kedigdayaan lho...
> jadi kapan-kapan tetap bisa masuk.
> ok?


Setuju sama om klbid

----------


## E. Nitto

Saya cukup kaget membaca tulisan bang Udin... saya berharap bang Udin mau memikirkan kembali mengenai permohonan ini, akan tetapi keputusan akhir tetap berada ditangan bang Udin...

Sekilas kenangan dgn bang Udin sang Maestro Koi.. hehehe 
Bang Udin salah satu guru saya yg terbaik, dimana saya naik gunung walau hujan deras sekalipun dan jalanan di gunung banjir sampai 1/2 ban mobil, akan tetapi tidak mengurangi niat saya untuk terus naik gunung utk menimba ilmu dari sang maestro Koi yg bernama bang Udin... hehehehe....  inget gak Bang.... (Heran euy gunung kok bisa banjir ya, pengalaman yg gak bisa lupa tuh bang...hehehehe)..
Ikan pertama saya yg mendapat Juara 1 di All Ina Koi Show ya ikan dari bang Udin, koi lokal bertempur dgn jawara2 import ya Bang... akhirnya toh menang juga hahahahaha....

Kangen atuh bang sama suasana seperti dulu, dimana saat itu bang Udin sering naik turun gunung ke Serpong dsk bawa jagoan2 kecil utk dibesarkan di kolam hobiis Serpong... hehehehe..

Okelah apapun keputusannya silahturahmi tetep nyambung sampai kapanpun ya bang....

Salam,

----------


## victor

wah... ra ngajak2

----------


## irone78

> Setiap Keputusan Pasti ada Pertimbangan


Apapun keputusan nya pastinya sudah dipikirkan dengan matang.
Sampai ketemu om Udin  ::

----------


## rubbie

wah, kenapa forum yang bagi saya dan mungkin banyak yang lain sebagai sarana pembelajaran dan berbagi pengetahuan bisa terjadi hal begini??? saya rasa kita yang di sini rata2 sudah dewasa bahkan tua sekiranya harus bisa berpikiran terbuka bahwa tidak ada yang sempurna di dunia ini, kita harus saling menghormati .. dan kiranya itulah juga yang bisa membuat forum koi-s kita ini bisa maju sampai sekarang.. saya yang masih awam dan baru bergabung aja setiap pulang dari toko meluangkan waktu untuk membaca berita2 dan informasi terbaru dari forum ini seakan2 sudah tugas wajib setiap hari, saya juga tidak tau bagaimana bisa timbul rasa benci atau enggan yang terjadi antara anggota koi-s , tapi kembali lagi marilah kita berpikiran terbuka dan saling menghormati ... tutup saja masalah thread `bingung` karena sudah mulai menjurus kearah yang salah

----------


## rubbie

Oya untuk Mas Udin , biarpun kita belum saling mengenal sekiranya anggaplah ini adalah cobaan .. koi-s akan sangat kehilangan anda bila memutuskan untuk tidak berpartisipasi lagi. Kita semua ada disini karena hobi ...... tanpa berbagi apalagi kalau timbul perasaan benci tentu tidak akan pernah sukses .. teruslah exist om

----------


## fishparadise

Mang Udin, 

Secara pribadi ya, saya rasa tidak perlu sampai segitunya, toh ini semua tidak ada yang formal. 
Ini semua hanya masalah komunikasi dan kedewasaan untuk berkembang bersama. Biasanya kalau di awal banyak friksi, malah diakhirnya jadi lebih nempel. 
Tetep berpegang pada prinsip dasar saja, "ikan koi tidak bisa hidup sendirian", dan kadang kalau lagi nafsu suka berebutan, wajarlah lecet lecet dikit, kasih kan betadine saja. 

Sorry blm bisa komentar banyak, masih sakit, tewas sepulang dari china, infeksi amandel. 

Semoga semua makhluk hidup berbahagia. 

Budi Widjaja

----------


## ceem

> wah, kenapa forum yang bagi saya dan mungkin banyak yang lain sebagai sarana pembelajaran dan berbagi pengetahuan bisa terjadi hal begini??? saya rasa kita yang di sini rata2 sudah dewasa bahkan tua sekiranya harus bisa berpikiran terbuka bahwa tidak ada yang sempurna di dunia ini, kita harus saling menghormati .. dan kiranya itulah juga yang bisa membuat forum koi-s kita ini bisa maju sampai sekarang.. saya yang masih awam dan baru bergabung aja setiap pulang dari toko meluangkan waktu untuk membaca berita2 dan informasi terbaru dari forum ini seakan2 sudah tugas wajib setiap hari, saya juga tidak tau bagaimana bisa timbul rasa benci atau enggan yang terjadi antara anggota koi-s , tapi kembali lagi marilah kita berpikiran terbuka dan saling menghormati ... tutup saja masalah thread `bingung` karena sudah mulai menjurus kearah yang salah


Salam om rubbie, kalo soal tread emang udah di tutup.........tapi soal menjurus ke arah yang salah menurut saya itu tidak benar.........karena semua nya bertujuan supaya forum ini bisa lebih baik lagi, lebih bervariasi dalam memberikan info.........kang udin bisa sampai memutuskan hal ini mungkin karena ada sesuatu yang nga pass di hati. maaf kalo pembicaraan saya ini salah.....

----------


## fahrial

> Kepada Yth, 
> Pak Robby Iwan selaku ketua Koi's
> 
> Dengan ini, saya mengajukan permohonan agar di Banned atas nama diri saya sendiri. setelah saya membaca postingan pak Ajik di thread "Bingung" yang mengharapkan om Udin agar di Banned saja.
> nggak usah di Banned , saya tahu diri koq dan saya mengajukan banned atas nama diri saya sendiri.
> 
> Nama : Udin
> user name : Tukang Koi
> ID Koi's : No.19
> ...



waduhhh...kok nama saya di bawa bawa ya????
itu hanya perasaaan om udin aja kaliiii.....
teman kita yg satu ini memang kadang kadang suka main perasaaan hehehehehe

kapan nih kita nongkrong nongkrong lagi?

----------


## 36aquatic

> Salam om rubbie, kalo soal tread emang udah di tutup.........tapi soal menjurus ke arah yang salah menurut saya itu tidak benar.........karena semua nya bertujuan supaya forum ini bisa lebih baik lagi, lebih bervariasi dalam memberikan info.........kang udin bisa sampai memutuskan hal ini mungkin karena ada sesuatu yang nga pass di hati. maaf kalo pembicaraan saya ini salah.....


Setuju,
saran dan kritik sepahit apapun, merupakan usaha pembelajaran agar kita semakin dewasa.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Pak Udin,

Dari sekian banyak tulisan saya tentang sejarah KOIs, struktur organisasi KOIs, hubungan KOIs dengan APKI, dan keanggotaan KOIs, Anda hanya mengutip satu alenea terakhir dan salah juga. Di kalimat itu jelas tertulis kalau ada keinginan beberapa teman yang ingin membanned Anda, itu bukan karena substansi postingan Anda tetapi karena cara posting Anda yang menurut kami tidak sopan. Jelas sekali bahwa forum ini tidak akan pernah akan membanned anggotanya untuk perbedaan pendapat. Saya yang pertama menentang kalau itu terjadi. Dari awal kesepakatan kita banned hanya untuk mereka yang melakukan kecurangan saja.

Yang kami inginkan adalah Anda merubah gaya posting. Tidak provokatif dan tendensius. Contohnya yang seperti ini, Anda berperilaku seolah  olah orang yang teraniaya dengan pola postingan semacam Permohonan RESIGN. Anda membiarkan pikiran Anda berkembang liar dengan meyakinkan seolah  olah disini banyak (terutama saya) yang tidak menyukai Anda dan membentuk opini yang sama ke banyak orang. Kalau saya tidak suka, maka Anda tidak akan melihat lagi foto Anda lagi dengan kumis melintang gagah di setiap edisi KOI-S Magazine. Saya juga tidak akan pernah meminta tulisan Anda soal Japung, foto kegiatan TUKANG KOI culling, atau tulisan  tulisan lain untuk dipublikasikan. Saya juga tidak akan tidak mendenial peran Anda ketika KOIs pertama kali terbentuk atau peran Anda pada komunitas patani di Sukabumi dan peran Anda member pencerahan di forum ini. Saya rasa Anda bisa paham ini tetapi Anda cenderung menutupi pikiran Anda dengan ilusi.

Anda adalah penangkar top disini dan belakangan Anda bertindak seperti juru bicara APKI di forum. Postingan Anda ditafsirkan banyak orang seolah  olah pertentangan APKI dan KOI-S. Postingan Anda di forum sukabumi juga banyak yang manafsirkan seolah  olah APKI tidak ingin Breeder Show di Sukabumi berlangsung. Akibat postingan Anda tentang koi sakit banyak yang membatalkan kedatangan ke Sukabumi. Sebuah kerugian buat petani disana. Tetapi kemarin ketika saya berkunjung, saya menyaksikan dengan mata kepala sendiri bagaimana tidak ada rasa marah dan dendam. Mereka malah bertanya kenapa pak Udin sudah lama tidak kemari, sambil bernostalgia ketika pak Udin pertama kali masuk ke Sukabumi. Banyak benih positif yang sudah pak Udin tanam disana. Ketika Sukabumi usai, saya berharap p Udin menutup postingan di forum dengan permintaan maaf atau apresiasi atau apa sajalah yang positif, tetapi yang ada malah kembali postingan menantang dan provokatif. Beruntung semua teman  teman disini tidak ada yang berkeinginan menanggapinya. Kami biarkan saja Anda kembali liar karena setelah Sukabumi usai kami tidak ada kepentingan lagi menanggapinya.

Kalau Anda memang memutuskan untuk non aktif, ya silakan saja karena itu memang hak Anda, tetapi janganlah Anda kembali berprovokasi dengan membuka thread ini, membuka tafsir baru seolah  olah Anda teraniaya. Lakukan dengan elegan, tidak perlu membawa nama saya, ferry, dan vero, juga tidak perlu membawa forum lain atau menunda pennonaktifan Anda. 

Jadi pak Udin, tidak ada yang ingin membanned Anda, mengusir Anda dari sini (yang jelas bukan domain saya) atau berkomentar tentang Permintaan RESIGN (kecuali pada closing kali ini) yang menurut kami aneh. Percayalah Anda membutuhkan komunitas ini untuk eksis, tetapi saya lebih percaya bahwa saya dan komunitas ini membutuhkan peran Anda untuk  mencapai tujuan kita bersama. Itu saja dari saya, tegas, lugas dan semoga tidak menbambah tafsir baru.. dan kalau Anda tetap memutuskan non aktif (semoga saja tidak), teriring ungkapan terimakasih saya atas kontribusi Anda yang sedemikian besar dalam forum ini....

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Maaf newbie ikut nimbrung...
Di kois kita mencari saudara...bukan musuh. Mengapa kok gegeran sperti ini...
Mending diselesaikan secara baik baik sambil nongkrong di pinggir kolam koi...

Wis tuwek rek!!!!!....

----------


## Stan Oliver

Sedikit saran dr nubie...... lebih baik Pak Ajik beserta para petinggi Kois dan Om Udin melakukan pertemuan untuk menyelesaikan masalah ini.

----------

